# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Adding landscape and portrait subreports into a single report

## Lynette

The goal is to produce a single PDF consisting of a number of subreports.  Some are landscape, others are portrait.  The subreports may also be run as independent reports.  The master report defaults to the width of the widest subreport, which is landscape.  This causes all portrait subreports to spill over.  Your suggestions / comments are appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## Island1

I'd probably create a separate report for each "subreport" and use navigation / "jump to" to move between them (with param passage, as required, to achieve the same effect as subreport relationships - with probable performance enhancement, as well ...).  Subreports are often suboptimal performers, and are difficult birds to deal with, in general - especially in a scenario like this ... there are typically better approaches.

The layouts could then be managed independently.  And if you needed to deliver, say, multiple reports together as a set, consider doing scheduled exports (via data driven subscription or another way) to shares, etc.

Just one approach that I've found useful!  Good luck ...

Bill

----------

